

AWS: Several connectivity issues in Eu-West-1 - oneeyedpigeon
http://status.aws.amazon.com/#EU_block

======
oneeyedpigeon
Amazon currently describing these as "issues affecting a small number of
instances". Anyone else had a server down for over an hour now?

